# Best online pet store?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I need to buy Timothy Hay as I used to get this off ebay...but these days stock is limited and seemingly expensive. Does anyone know of any particularly good online pet store? Thanks, xx


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Hi Hun.
I buy my Timothy Hay from Pets At Home online and in store. :thumbup:.

x


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

ditto pets at home. I usually wait for the 3for2 on the website (I think they have it going at the moment), I also get large cheap bags of meadow hay in a local garden centre.


----------

